#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Idol of Lucifer

## Lathotyp

Occult Altar Statue of Lucifer- used in ceremonies! 666 - eBay (item 200388968793 end time Oct-03-09 13:26:32 PDT)

----------


## angeress

Who actually made this statue, it is showing Lucifier as very human and how he was when he fell from heaven.
How big is this statue?

----------

